# Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2008)

Jetzt hats mal einen Politiker erwischt:
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/01/09/835063.html


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Was dabei am meisten erschüttert, dass ein "Spitzenpolitiker" nicht sofort weiß, was Sache ist 
sondern erstmal bei der VZ Hilfe sucht. 



> "Alle Zahlungsaufforderungen habe ich sofort gelöscht, weil ich das Ganze für einen Irrtum hielt.* Als die erste Mahnung kam, habe ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen", erzählte der Bürgermeister. *Das Ergebnis der Beratung: Wenn Abonnements versteckt auf Internet-Seiten enthalten sind, dann sind sie unwirksam.


Wie kann man es dann von Otto/Ottilie  Normalo erwarten...


----------



## komm rein (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Auch ein Staatsanwalt ist schon darauf reingefallen. Deswegen ging es auch so schnell mit 
Fabrik-Einkauf.com zu Ende.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*



komm rein schrieb:


> Deswegen ging es auch ....


Nicht dass dieses Gerücht für Hirngespinste bei interessierten Beobachtern sorgt,
 denn das stimmt so auf jeden Fall nicht!


----------



## komm rein (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Dann schreib halt wie es nach deiner Auffassung richtig war und was ich schrieb falsch.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

...ich werd´mich hüten!


----------



## Marco001 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Irgendwie muss ich an diesen Abgeordneten denken, dessen Tochter vor ein paar Jahren auf nen Dialer reinfiel. Der Typ hat ja aus allen Rohren geballert, Nexnet, Interfun und Telecom durften sich damals warm anziehen. Vor allem die androhung einer Anzeige gegen Telecom wegen Geldwäsche war der Hammer.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Es war kein Abgeordneter sondern ein Beamter aus dem Ministerium  die Story lässt sich HIER  nachlesen


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was dabei am meisten erschüttert, dass ein "Spitzenpolitiker" nicht sofort weiß, was Sache ist sondern erstmal bei der VZ Hilfe sucht.


Der Mann ist schließlich ausgebildeter Jurist. Wie soll er wissen können, wenn er einen Vertrag schließt, was eine Rechnung bedeutet und wie er mit überraschenden Forderungen umgehen soll?


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Ihr seid fies - der wollte doch nur testen, ob die VZ noch auf der Höhe der Zeit ist ...

Wie in der Schule, "ich wollte nur schauen, ob noch jemand aufpasst", wenn der Lehrer mal wieder Stuss gequatscht hatte ...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ihr seid fies - .


ja und  es macht wahnsinnigen Spass ...


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*



> Nach Auffassung von Beusts kommt dem Verbraucherschutz in Hamburg wegen des internationalen Hafens und als *Stadt der Werbeagenturen und der IT-Branche* besondere Bedeutung zu.


Himmel hilf! Hamburg ist das Palermo der IT-Branche.


----------



## physicus (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Solange es nicht das Dubai wird.... Auf der anderen Seite könnten wir dann wohl leichter wild gewordene Briefkästen einfangen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Ich glaube, Du hast mich jetzt nicht ernst genug genommen


----------



## Adele (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Also, meine Erschütterung in Sachen Herrn Beusts hält sich doch sehr in Grenzen. Eher ist mir das Missgeschick des Bürgermeisters Grund zur Freude, zwingt es ihn doch, sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Und wer weiß, vielleicht hat das ja Konsequenzen für den, hier ungenannten, Rezepte-Anbieter. Irgendwo habe ich mal das Gerücht gehört, dass die Herrschaften aus den "oberen Etagen" erst tätig werden, wenn sie selbst betroffen sind. Wobei natürlich auch Politiker ab und an unter Vergesslichkeit zu leiden haben..........


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

der Anekdotenerzähler


> Das Internet überfordere die Menschen
> Vor allem das Internet überfordere die Menschen gelegentlich, sagt der Bürgermeister und erzählt dazu auch gleich eine Anekdote: Kurz vor Weihnachten habe er dringend ein Rezept für ein mallorquinisches Gericht gesucht und im Internet schließlich gefunden. Er lud das Rezept auf seinen Computer und machte sich ans Kochen. Doch wenige Tage später flatterte ihm eine Rechnung über 30 Euro ins Haus, weil er ein Zeitschriftenabonnement abgeschlossen habe, und wenig später noch eine Mahnung. Da habe er sich, obwohl er selbst Jurist sei, an die Verbraucherzentrale gewandt, und sei ausführlich und kompetent beraten worden: Weil der Vertrag unbeabsichtigt zustande gekommen sei, müsse er auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Schade eigentlich, dass er nicht schon 2004 gesucht hat.. Ob wenigstens die Abendzeitung ins Archiv gekuckt hat?. Die in Hamburg so aktiven Chinesen und Dänen hatten meines Wissens keine Rezepteabzocke im Angebot 

Unseren langjährigen Kampf gegen die Abzocker fanden manche ein wenig plump. Andere wiederum forderten vehement, man möge sich auf Dialeranbieter stürzen, die "Kinder als Zielgruppe" haben...


> Stürzt euch doch lieber auf die Ratten mit Kindern als Zielguppe (Malvorlagen, Kochrezepte, etc.). Das ist asozial!



Hier habe ich auch noch eine Ladung Rezeptedialer von einer Firma, die damals vor langer Zeit zusammen mit CDU-Parlamentariern über ein "Dialersiegel" dampfgeplaudert hat... Das tolle Gesetz zum Schutz der Verbraucher sah in der Praxis dann so aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=96933#post96933


			
				BNetzA zu diesem 'rechtskonformen' Dialer schrieb:
			
		

> Registrierungs-Rücknahme (bestandskräftig)


----------



## sascha (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Zum Thema auch hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## Wembley (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*

Auch bis Österreich hat sich das mittlerweile herumgesprochen:

http://help.orf.at/?story=7178

Ich finde es gut, dass er dies öffentlich zugibt und dazu steht. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele durchaus bekannte Persönlichkeiten ebenfalls so eine Anekdote zu erzählen hätten, aber vornehm schweigen bzw. mit aller Gewalt diese für sich behalten. Vor allem solche, die sich allgemein eher im Sinne solcher Geschäftsleute äußern.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass er dies öffentlich zugibt und dazu steht.


Er verniedlicht es aber. Anekdotisch verbrämt faselt er was von gelegentlicher Überforderung, 
verschweigt aber ( oder weiß es gar nicht) dass zigtausende  Internetnutzer durch Drohmails  und
  Drohschreiben in Angst und Schrecken versetzt werden und sich zur Zahlung  erpressen lassen.
 Auch zu den "Betreibern" kein Sterbenswort der Kritik.


----------



## Wembley (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hamburgs Bürgermeister tappt in Abofalle*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> verschweigt aber ( oder weiß es gar nicht) dass zigtausende  Internetnutzer durch Drohmails  und
> Drohschreiben in Angst und Schrecken versetzt werden und sich zur Zahlung  erpressen lassen.


Ja, das ist ihm wohl erspart geblieben bzw. würde ihn wohl nicht so beeindrucken, wie es beim wenig rechtskundigen hauptsächlich jugendlichen User der Fall ist. Die Schreiben, die den Usern schlaflose Nächte bereiten sind eine sehr wichtige Facette, die weit über das pure "Reinfallen" hinausgehen.


> Auch zu den "Betreibern" kein Sterbenswort der Kritik.


Mich würde auch interessieren, wer das war. Dazu gibt es keine Informationen.


----------

